# bean suppliers



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.matthewalgie.com/coffee/

Anyone bought from them?

Guy around the corner from me has a mobile coffee stall at the railway and says he can supply me beans from them. Didn't want to offend in case they aren't nice.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep, search the forum and you will see reviews.

They supply (supplied?) some of the M&S cafes, as well as some independants

Not a fan personally, although the espresso I had in a local cafe/restaurant wasn't prepared very well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol..click the light and light medium roasts for espresso beans - see how many come up ...

Dont Matthew Algie supply cafe's under white label ( Esquires for example ) .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Yep, search the forum and you will see reviews.
> 
> They supply (supplied?) some of the M&S cafes, as well as some independants
> 
> Not a fan personally, although the espresso I had in a local cafe/restaurant wasn't prepared very well


Same here , in another chain , poorly executed shots... ( not m and s )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Quite a few places up here use them. They're not the worst, probably a step up from Illy and the L one but not great either.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

They're gash.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> http://www.matthewalgie.com/coffee/
> 
> Anyone bought from them?
> 
> Guy around the corner from me has a mobile coffee stall at the railway and says he can supply me beans from them. Didn't want to offend in case they aren't nice.


Mathew Algie are an old Glasgow business, they used to be in the Gorbals at Dixon Blazes ind estate, no idea if they are still there.

I used to buy their dusting chocolate and hot chocolate, which was very good, from Hasbean a few years ago.

No idea how good or bad thier coffee is though.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep, if I'm desperate I can drink it every day.

I'm not that desperate. If you can believe their slogan they really know coffee. What they really know is how to destroy a coffee bean.

I keep asking the powers that be to buy some decent coffee for the office but nope, we just have cupboards of this shite


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

There are lots of terrible roasters out there, unfortunately. I often get sent samples from new roasters, and even some more established ones, where there are significant roast defects.

The following are ones I've sold and would recommend:

Round Hill

Origin (SOs)

Workshop

Square Mile

Hasbean

Nude

Notes

Peter James

Coffee Collective

This list is by no means exhaustive, but I can always guarantee quality with these roasters, and, given the range of coffees available from them, I do wonder why people are often trying other weird and wonderful roasters.

JP


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

A Google search came up with this.

http://thecoffeeroasters.co.uk/pages/a-big-list-of-coffee-roasters-in-uk

Didn't realise I had so many in Edinburgh. Good news, same for you guys in Glasgow a few there.


----------

